# PSE Shark X anyone shooting one? How do you like it?



## rabid (Nov 26, 2008)

I am too.. wondering the same.


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

i have a shark x i shoot in indoor league. i really like it. thinking about shooting it for 3-D this summer


----------

